# Ford service in marbella



## Tomgreaves (Mar 25, 2015)

I've recently moved to Marbella and own a Ford Focus, which needs a service. I've tried searching for a Ford main dealer online but, alas with no results. I guess my failure to find one reflects either the fact that Spanish business has yet to discover the virtues of efficient marketing, or my own lack of internet savvy. Anyway, does anyone know of a dealer, individual, mechanic or other such where I can safely take it? I know this is like trying to find an honest second hand car dealer, but any advice or suggestion would be very welcome. Thanks Tom


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I searched on line and came up with this:--

Calle Juan de la Cierva, 8
Marbella
Marbella
Teléfono 952 86 49 90

listed at : Encuentra tu concesionario


----------



## Taffey (Oct 6, 2013)

Miguel Servat Main Ford dealer
ESTEPONA
MÁLAGA
Teléfono 952 80 07 60
Fax 952 80 75 82 Regards derek Taffey


----------

